# glazier



## douglasdood (Feb 24, 2015)

hi, can anyone recommend a descent glazier / glass supplier in the peyia or surrounding area as i have a cracked patio door and it needs to be replaced
many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Douglas,
Welcome to the forum.
There is a glazier opposite the big Papantoniou supermarket in Paphos and also one on the corner just off the big roundabout to Anavargos.

Veronica


----------

